# Blue background



## Boneman (Aug 4, 2015)

This seems a really silly question, but does anyone know how to get rid of the blue shading background that is now appearing on my word documents? No idea which button my cat must have walked on to start it happening, but it's mildly annoying, and I'd love to get rid of it. I'm sure there's a simple answer, but I'm a terribly simple person when it comes to technology.

Many thanks, in advance!

Boneman


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 4, 2015)

Which version?


----------



## Boneman (Aug 4, 2015)

2007


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 4, 2015)

If it's new docs then it's the default template that is changed
if you have another computer that is ok copy *normal.dotm*
https://support.office.com/en-ca/ar...mal-dotm-06de294b-d216-47f6-ab77-ccb5166f98ea

search 
"word 2007" edit template default background


----------



## Boneman (Aug 4, 2015)

That's sorted out any new files I type, thanks. Working to undo what appeared now, half way through my wip!


----------



## Boneman (Aug 4, 2015)

Tried the 'shading' button on the toolbar, but it stays blue, even when  I click on 'no colour' or whiter than white.
Tried the 'text highlight color' on the toolbar, and no changes there.

Maybe I'll ask microsoft, tell then it happened at the last update!

Ah... if I press the 'clear formatting' it disappears!! Gets rid of my tabs, but what the hell... I can put those back in.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 4, 2015)

I use tabs in technical stuff, but NEVER in fiction or similar writing.  I use named styles for the different elements.


----------

